# Girlfriend!!!!!



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Like many of us I thought it couldn't be done, but I did it! I have a girlfriend. Lots of us think we will die alone, to all of you that think like that; just keep trying and eventually you will find someone.:boogie


***Update*** Due to the substantial amount of people still congratulating me I feel like I should make this update so people don't have to read every post. Well I no longer have a gf, seeing as she found a guy that she likes better. Thats the story in a nutshell. However there is something to cheer about! Somehow even with SA, I managed to get to one of her best friends seeing as this friend is really hot. So not all bad news


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Good one mate!!! Congratulations!!! :clap:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whooo hooooo..happy for u


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow you finally got a girlfriend at 15! :boogieBetter late than never.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Well how did this occurance occur Mr. 15 year old?


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

occurance occur lol what


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

bran808 said:


> just keep trying and eventually you will find someone.:boogie


That isn't true for everybody but congrats anyway.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats mate, have fun. 

Bitter much, stop giving him a hard time, he has every right to be happy


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats man. I hope it goes well for you both :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Good job buddy


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

haha @ FastLad .. makes sense though ha



matty said:


> Congrats mate, have fun.
> 
> Bitter much, stop giving him a hard time, he has every right to be happy


This can only be directed towards me. I'm jus curious of how it happened, I think it's funny how yall get so over hyped.

SandMan in tha house finally, i'm tryin not to lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. SandMan said:


> haha @ FastLad .. makes sense though ha
> 
> This can only be directed towards me. I'm jus curious of how it happened, I think it's funny how yall get so over hyped.
> 
> SandMan in tha house finally, i'm tryin not to lol


Just the two age related comments.

There are so many negative posts on the forum, let the guy enjoy his moment. Its not about being over hyped, it is about letting someone enjoy their good news.


----------



## mavewilliams (Jan 4, 2012)

congrats dude, all the best!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone :boogie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

welcome lol...n good uck to u n ur sweet heart


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww, puppy love. Congrats!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Grats. Now.. You have to maintain it.

Remember we are in your back pocket buddy.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

matty said:


> Just the two age related comments.
> 
> There are so many negative posts on the forum, let the guy enjoy his moment. Its not about being over hyped, it is about letting someone enjoy their good news.


Well I guess ..

Still wouldn't mind hearin how it happened ???


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. SandMan said:


> Well I guess ..
> 
> Still wouldn't mind hearin how it happened ???


Id love a story too. If OP happens to check this thread again.

How did it happen? Tell us the good news


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checked the thread and realized you guys wanted to know the details so here's the story. 

If you don't know, I'm homeschooled, so the only social interaction I get is with my friends (all two of them) and the internet. I stumbled across this site called teenspot where I met my girlfriend jessica. We got along pretty well so we started talking over skype and started to really like each other. So we decided to finally meet, and we had a great time together. My SA was virtually non-existant around her, but I did take a little xaxax to calm myself down (yes it is my prescription).


I just read this and its short and kinda jumpy, sorry guys i'm just really tired right now.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Buddy I cant stop myself writing this for u...ur girlfriend is really lucky to have a boyfriend like u...atleast u have the courage to tell people abt it


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Buddy I cant stop myself writing this for u...ur girlfriend is really lucky to have a boyfriend like u...atleast u have the courage to tell people abt it


What do you mean?


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well if any of you want an update here it is. She dumped me lol. I was a little sad at first but now I'm fine. She said she didn't want to be in a relationship (which i still don't get) but i think she just found a guy that lives closer to her.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

That was quick


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahh. Teenage love. Over in the blink of an eye.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Ahh. Teenage love. Over in the blink of an eye.


Trust me, I wish it lasted.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

bran808 said:


> What do you mean?


I jst cant explain..i was stressed up that time..its something personal..so m sorry..just wanted to appreciate u..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Good for you, man!

Just take off her of the pedestal.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

too bad it didn't last. maybe next time.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Well you have game at least, but because of her reasons, she still may harbor feelings for you, but the distance and possibly commitments weren't working for her. Still don't give up and you'll find another one that will love you.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Well you have game at least, but because of her reasons, she still may harbor feelings for you, but the distance and possibly commitments weren't working for her. Still don't give up and you'll find another one that will love you.


No she just found another guy that she likes better -_-


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, okay man. That is great to hear that, but it says you were only 15 anyway, so why were you worrying so much? Hopefully, one of these days I will find someone.  It would be nice to not feel so lonely for once. One of these days it will happen...


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

bran808 said:


> Well if any of you want an update here it is. She dumped me lol. I was a little sad at first but now I'm fine. She said she didn't want to be in a relationship (which i still don't get) but i think she just found a guy that lives closer to her.


Shortest relationship ever? Eh? Think of it as practice I guess.


----------



## gmdrew (Jan 8, 2012)

That is awesome for you !!! I only wish I ould be so lucky to find one.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the pure truth right there, 2012 will be an amazing year for everybody, I am about to get a boyfriend too!


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> Congratulations!!!


Err.... Read the posts in the thread miss. This relationship ended not to long ago.

Edit:KiwiKiwi no you are not going crazy. I accidently quoted you. Dont worry post had nothing to do with you.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

congratulations on living life!! you cant control other people, but you can control yourself and your ability to live life. excellent work!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

You have defeated me in number girlfriends had. Sir, you have my blessing.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just an update. Well I'm not sure how I did it, but I managed to charm her friend over the phone.....in less then a week. Its probably just a teenage thing. Also I found her soft spot to be poetry. I'm a great writer when I choose to write, hence English honors. However I normally choose not too -_-, except for girls.


----------

